# Recommendation for good songs



## Idan (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey,my dad will have a birthday next week,and i know he really love vocal music,so i wanna buy him MP3 and put vocal music on the MP3,the problem is that i dont know which song he like.
I know 2 songs that he really like:
Alessandro Safina - Luna
Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli - Time to Say Goodbye
Can someone please recommend songs like those?
Thanks


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, these are hardly classical singers, so I'm not sure you have come to the right place. I would check out on YouTube works by the aforementioned singers, Hayley Westenra, Charlotte Church, Sissel, to name a few... artists that skate in the twilight between classical and popular.


----------

